# SP-01 Tuckable Holster



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

There should be more companies making accessories for the CZ SP-01 than there are. It's a crying shame! Since this lack of healthy competition exists, I aim to highlight any manufacturer or retailer who takes an active role in supplying CZ owners with what they might need.

That said, I just discovered H.B.E. Specialty LeatherWorks. What's really cool about this holster manufacturer is that he started making holsters when he couldn't find one for his own CZ! I've been hoping and hoping for a good, tuckable holster for the SP-01 to emerge and guess what? It was right there all along, under my nose, on page 32 of a Google search for my gun.

Here's a link and a pic for you. I will own one of these...

http://www.hbeleatherworks.com/


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh lord that is awesome. Thank you so much.


----------

